# red cherry shrimp jumped out of tank?



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

I found red cherry shrimp dead on the floor. Somehow it must have climbed out of the aquarium and jumped on the floor. how is much a thing possible. 

Can a shrimp commit suicide? 

Has anyone had anything like this happen before? 

Thanks.


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

I've had bamboo shrimp climb up heater cords and canister filter intake/output tubes (on the outside) and get out of the tank. 
I would assume cherry shrimp would also be capable of this. More common for some types of shrimp than others, but happens.


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

I found one of mine outside dead the night after I fill water right up to the rim. Now I leave about .5 inch.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

More likely, the shrimp was stressed or surprised and jumped. Shrimps have this ability to rapidly kick their tail. They use it to get away from a predator as quickly as possible. 

I observed a similar thing, when I first put the shrimps in the aquarium they were running around ( as stressed shrimps do). He got surprised by my Betta ( seen as a predator) and then touched the heater. The moment it touched the heater, it jumped over 1 inch and out of the aquarium. I was there observing all this and quickly put it back in. 

Is it possible that your shrimps are telling something isn't right for them or scares them?


----------



## 06rexwagon (Oct 1, 2015)

I found one next to my tank last week. Nice and crispy.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

I found one of my Amanos down stairs on a different floor lol


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I saw one jump from my tank a couple of weeks ago. He decided to go for a swim in open water and and a couple of fish came to check him out. In trying to make a fast get away, he managed to jump out of the tank and landed on the floor in a small amount of water. I scooped him up quickly and put him back in the tank.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Amanos are surprisingly agile on dry land. They can climb out of the tank, then skitter around on the floor like clear cockroaches.


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

i've found cherries behind the tank before. if the rest of the group is fine, i doubt there is anything to do.


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

Found a dead baby cherry shrimp on the rim of their tank. I am not exactly sure how it got there. It was like a freeze dried shrimp. I gave it to the hungriest molly in my other tank...


----------

